# Compact for concealed carry?



## Myro1315 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was looking to buy a semi-auto 380 or 9mm for concealed carry purposes. Currently the only semi-auto I have is a Charles Daly HP, which for me is a little to large to conceal(5'4" and 103lbs). So far all the ones I had considered, none of the gun shops or their distributers have them in stock. The compacts I had looked at the Bersa 380 and 9mm compacts, the Keltek PF-9, and the Ruger LCP(found out they had a recal though). 

So my question is what other 380/9mm what there for around/under $600, that are realiable and relitively compact. 

Thanks,
Myro


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Springfield Armory XD9SC, Glock 26, and Smith & Wesson MP9C come to mind immediately. All are sub-compact 9mm's and can easily be used for CCW.


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know much about the others, but the Springfield xd9 is a great gun. 

Shoots very well out of the box.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 for the XD SC9. Also the Bersa 380 is a really nice choice. If you can't find an LCP, try the Kel Tec P3AT but both of these are small pocket guns.


----------



## Myro1315 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I called my local store and they have the Glock 27 (I know you said 26, but they are suppose to be similar in dimensions) so I am going to go take a look at it. They have a firing range there to so I might go ahead and purchase it if I like the way it shoots even though it is .40 cal instead of 9mm/380.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

The Kahr MK and PMK 9's are nice small compact pistols. I have the 40s&w models and have been very happy with them. If you want one of the Bersa models try to look at the thunder CC model I was able to check one out at the last Gun show and am thinking of picking one up.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Myro1315 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I called my local store and they have the Glock 27 (I know you said 26, but they are suppose to be similar in dimensions) so I am going to go take a look at it. They have a firing range there to so I might go ahead and purchase it if I like the way it shoots even though it is .40 cal instead of 9mm/380.


Just remember that the .40 is a very snappy round and out of a short barrel, the muzzle flip will be very noticeable. That's one reason why, when I switched from a full-size carry gun to a sub-compact, that I didn't stay with a .40 and went with the 9mm. That and ammo is almost half the price for the 9mm. :smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I sold my XD9SC for a M&P9c, which is an improvement (in my hands). LOVED the XD, love the M&P more.

I carry a Kel-Tec P-3AT daily, when I cannnot carry the M&P9c.

I trust my life to both. I prefer 12+1 of 9mm in the M&P, but the Kel-Tec beats no gun at all... and is 100% reliable.

JW


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Look at the Kahr CW Series. Come in 9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 acp. The CW9 may be the perfect carry pistol.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Since I'm about twice your weight and often carry a G26, what comes to mind is that if I were half my size, I would want a thinner pistol. Yes, the XD/M&P/Glock compact/subcompacts are great pistols, but you are smaller than the average gun totin' person. I would recommend that you consider the thinner pistols. They will be easier to conceal, yet still have enough grip size for you to shoot without any problems.

Take a look at the Walther PPS, which has interhchangeable backstraps. The KT PF9 would work, but is not nearly as nice as a PPS. I would also concur with the Kahr CW9 suggestion as well, and include the MK9 too, which is more or less the metal version of their PM9. The CW9 is thinner than a Glock or XD or M&P, and they average only about $399 in price.

PhilR.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll add SIG 239 and S&W 908. Both single stack, 8+1 in 9mm.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

What about the Beretta PX4 Storm Subcompact? It's 12+1 and is aviable in 9mm. Since they are brand new (and very delayed) they may be hard to find, but perhaps you will have beter luck then I did!


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually the PX4 SC is 13+1. I own one.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have owned the kel-tec .32 great for concealment just not much in the trigger department. I now own a bersa and I love it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please remember that the smaller the pistol, the more difficult it is to shoot effectively. Even a .380 ACP like the tiny Ruger or Kel-Tec is very difficult to control.
If you decide to carry a pocket-size pistol, you also have to decide to put in a whole lot more practice with it, both dry- and live-fire, than you would to become proficient and effective with a larger gun.
Most people have difficulty making center-of-mass hits in a torso-size target that is as close as 20 _feet_ (across an ordinary bedroom), with a small-size pistol.
Practice dry-fire daily for at least 10 minutes. Put in at least 30 minutes of live-fire, once a week. Get your hand used to the uncomfortable recoil of your small pistol, or your second shot will always be a wild one.
Good luck!


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> Just remember that the .40 is a very snappy round and out of a short barrel, the muzzle flip will be very noticeable. That's one reason why, when I switched from a full-size carry gun to a sub-compact, that I didn't stay with a .40 and went with the 9mm. That and ammo is almost half the price for the 9mm. :smt033


I have two .40 guns and the ammo is only $2.00/50 above 9mm price, not sure where you are seeing double the price.

It is a pretty snappy round, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Red-5 said:


> I have two .40 guns and the ammo is only $2.00/50 above 9mm price, not sure where you are seeing double the price.


WWB at Wal Mart here is $15 for 100 of 9mm and $25 for 100 of .40. Close enough to double for me to see a savings.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> WWB at Wal Mart here is $15 for 100 of 9mm and $25 for 100 of .40. Close enough to double for me to see a savings.


Unfortunately, here in Palm Baech, we are only able to shoot at the range with ammo sold by the range. As a range member, I pay $12 for a box of 50 9mm and $14 for a box of 50 for 40's. Not quite double here.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Smaller gun is easier to conceal but you are giving up accuracy as well as ease of control. Personally I don't like anything smaller than an officers model 1911 and a lot of those I've seen are not all that great.

The follow up shot is not all that easy with smaller pistols but if one was to practice..A LOT then one could at least do as well as the gun will allow. I understand the whole 21 foot mentality but I like knowing I can reach out and touch someone at greater distances.

Anyway, if it was me I'd go for a 9mm over the 380. I just believe it to be a better round and the options you have are much greater. There's a ton of good 9mm pistols out there. A smaller person I would say look for a single stack 9mm and you will have no problem with it. That Bersa Thunder 380 is a pretty good little pistol but it is a little hard on the hands and that's from someone that shoots a 45 almost daily.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Sig is coming out with a new .380. It's the 238 and it looks a lot like a Colt Mustang.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Todd said:


> Just remember that the .40 is a very snappy round and out of a short barrel, the muzzle flip will be very noticeable. That's one reason why, when I switched from a full-size carry gun to a sub-compact, that I didn't stay with a .40 and went with the 9mm. That and ammo is almost half the price for the 9mm. :smt033


I didnt find the glock 27 to be too snappy. Felt the same as a glock 23 and just a tad bit more then my p94. I know I shot the glock 27 better than the H&K .45 my buddy has, and the glock 23. But my ruger still out shoots all of them. I dont know why. I wish Ruger made a subcompact .40 with a decock. I would own one quick.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

ratrodfink said:


> Sig is coming out with a new .380. It's the 238 and it looks a lot like a Colt Mustang.


Blowback or barrel linkage/lockup style?


----------



## Justaname (Oct 29, 2008)

My wife is about the same size and can carry either a .40 Cougar (double stack) or the S&W 457 (single stack .45 APC). It all depends on what she is wearing. We both have several holsters (for each pistol) to go with different situations, but we try to keep them generally in the same position so that muscle memory is not lost.

We both practice dry firing with snap caps and we both hit the range regularly and we try to sign up for training once a year (we would like to go to a formal training school more often but it is out of our budget).

Her hands are not large, but she doesn't have a problem controlling the Cougar.

Recoil is not a problem with either pistol.

We buy our ammo over the Internet.

Any pistol may be better than no pistol, but I prefer something 9mm or larger.


----------



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

How about a CZ 75D or CZ 75 P-01? I just purchased a P-01 and it's a great little gun. Little bit heavier than some of the plastic guns, but I like it. It's more accurate (for me at least) than my S&W MP9.


----------

